# My fisrt injection mold plastics!



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

Here are some baits I shot last night. I'm pretty happy with them. We'll see how the fish like them.


----------



## holdren41 (Mar 12, 2014)

They look great!


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

I like them very much and I'm positive the bass will feel the same way.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

I think its about to get wacky up in here


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

how does say, burkley get the "smell" into the plastics?
are they porous enough if you soak those in the stench they sell will it "soak" in?

they look dandy to me-


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

There are scent additives you can put into the plastics while it is still in liquid form or the are scented oils that can be applied after the baits are made and packaged.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

These look great! Makes me want to try making plastics. I sure wish I could make the plastic lures the guy at Atwood Boats makes on a limited basis. They have the best leg action I have ever seen. They catch everything.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

It's fun to play around with....here are a few I have made. It's cool to make something and have bass eat em up!!


----------

